# - ?
!
, ,  .  :  ,             ,    ( -      ),    ,      .       : " ".    -  ?       (  )      ,   ""   ? 
  ,   ,      .       : " "???

----------


## .

,  ,      ,    ??? 
   ,    .

----------

> ,  ,      ,    ???


, .   -       .         ,  .       : "    ".....  ,   , .

----------


## .

**,

----------

(   ),        : "   - , !"  ?

----------


## .

-

----------

> (   ),        : "   - , !"  ?


   ,

----------

,    .

----------

.    -  -    .

----------

> ,    .


  ,   .          ,     - .   .

----------

> ,   .          ,     - .   .


  ,    
  (  )
             ?
            -   10-20       ?
          ?

----------

-  ,    ,   . 
,   ,  -    ,       :Smilie:     !

----------


## art1

...

     ...

----------

-   ,     .

----------

> -   ,     .


   -

----------

> -   ,     .


    ?

----------

> ?


    .

----------


## .

**,        ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .


   - ?   ,          :Wink:

----------

,     ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ???


    :

----------

> ?


  .   .

----------

,    :
96.      ,  
    ,       
  ,     
 ().

----------


## .

**,       ,  ?     ? 
    ,    .            :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> .   .


,   .       . 
     ,   .
  ,     ,   .
     ,   .
 ,   ,       (,  ,      )     ,         . 
    ,   .  :Wink:

----------

,    .

----------

,      ,      . 
      ,      .   ? ?  ?

----------

.

----------

,       ?

----------

> .


    :
1.    
2.   
3.    
4.    (  )

----------

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

.    ,        :Smilie:

----------

-  ...     ,    .    ,    (,  ),  ,       .   . ! 
:   ,  ,     (, -  ..)   . 
 ():            ,         !?

----------

> ,         !?

----------

> 


!

----------

> .    ,


   .       ,    ....     ,      . ,   .  
     -  ,  .
   " " -  !   .

----------


## Univers

> .       ,    ....     ,      . ,   .  
>      -  ,  .
>    " " -  !   .


   -   2010    2016! "  . :
.    ,      " -   17.11.2010.

----------

> -   2010    2016! "  . :
> .    ,      " -   17.11.2010.


 ...   ,     ...   .    "" -   ...   -      . ))
 -      !!!     !            !!!   ::nyear:: 
P.S.   .:  ., !

----------

